
What are some of the best materials for homemade face masks? - finphil
https://nuadox.com/post/616404146577358848/materials-for-homemade-face-masks
======
masonic
Blogspam of

[https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/20...](https://www.acs.org/content/acs/en/pressroom/newsreleases/2020/april/the-
best-)

Full study article:

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsnano.0c03252](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/full/10.1021/acsnano.0c03252)

